

Report: US would make Internet wiretaps easier - dgallagher
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100927/ap_on_hi_te/us_internet_wiretaps

======
teebes
"Any service that provides encrypted messages must be capable of unscrambling
them."

Isn't that unrealistic in a private / public key encryption scenario? I worry
that lawmakers don't quite grasp the implications of the technological changes
they want mandated

